# ماذا تعرف عن شركة اباتشى الامريكية فى مصر



## نور المصراوى (21 أغسطس 2009)

ياريت اى حد يعرف حاجة عن شركة اباتشى يقولها من حيث الانشطة والمواقع وشروط العمل بها كمهندس حفر ومرتباتها


----------



## kareemadel (22 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شركة اباتشي الامريكية الشريك المصري ليها هي شركة خالدة للبترول 

دا موقع الشركة http://www.apachecorp.com/index.aspx

انا اثناء تدريبي في مرة اتكلمت مع المهندس الميكانيكي الامريكاني وكان راجل محترم جدا وهما بيساعدوا بس لو عاوز توصلهم يبقى عن طريق شركة خالدة للبترول ع اعتبار انهم شغالين مع بعض 

عنوان شركة خالدة للبترول 
8ش290 المعادي الجديدة 27066230


----------



## نور المصراوى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس كريم ربنا يوفقك وارجوالافادة باكثر من ذلك


----------



## kareemadel (1 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يوفق الجميع يا هندسة ان شاءالله لو عرفت معلومات اكتر هبلغك ع طوووووا


----------



## نور المصراوى (1 سبتمبر 2009)

طب انتا بتدرس ولا خلصت انا بدرس هندسة بترول قسم حفر


----------



## kareemadel (1 سبتمبر 2009)

انا رايح بكالريوس غاز طبيعي هندسة بورسعيد


----------



## she_hab2005 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

بالمناسبه أباتشى شريكة خالده وقارون والشركتين منتظرهم مستقبل باهر قارون فى خلال سنه واحده فقط رفعت انتاجها من 30.000 برميل ل 52.000 برميل ومتوقع الوصول بالأنتاج على منتصف 2010 ب 70.000 برميل


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 سبتمبر 2009)

انا كنت فى خالدة و اباتشى فعلا شريك خالدة


----------



## pctoday (9 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يوفقك باذن الله


----------



## shokoko (31 أكتوبر 2009)

لو سمحتوا ممكن اعرف مرتب شركه خالدة لمهندس كهرباء ارجو الرد سريعا


----------



## shokoko (10 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن حد يفيدنى ويقولى معلومات عن شركه خالده من حيث المرتبات والشغل واكون شاكر جدا


----------



## rmrm502 (27 أبريل 2010)

ممكن اعرف اميل شركت اباتيش يا مهندس وانا اميلى rmrm502 ممكن يا زعيم الف شكراااا


----------



## rmrm502 (27 أبريل 2010)

*rmrm502*

ممكن اميل الشركه يا زعيم :73::73::19::16::8::58::75:


----------

